

A preview of the new Dropbox API v2 - leahculver
https://blogs.dropbox.com/developers/2015/04/a-preview-of-the-new-dropbox-api-v2/

======
Revell
"Overall, we’ve simplified our use of HTTP. For example, most endpoints always
use HTTP POST, including those that return structured data."

Why? Why would you use a POST call for the first endpoint they demonstrate,
users/get_current_account

    
    
      curl -X POST https://api.dropbox.com/2-beta/users/get_current_account \
        --header "Authorization: Bearer <access-token>" \
        --header "Content-Type: application/json" \
        --data "null"
    

Why not implement that as a GET-call?

~~~
smarx
Is there some benefit to implementing it as a GET instead?

~~~
Revell
Caching for one. I just don't see a reason for moving as much as possible to
POST since this seems to go against what the different methods (GET, HEAD,
POST, PUT, DELETE, etc) were meant for.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I just don't see a reason for moving as much as possible to POST since this
> seems to go against what the different methods (GET, HEAD, POST, PUT,
> DELETE, etc) were meant for.

Arguably, HTTP-based RPC with consistent use of POST is a lot more
straightforward of a model than the kinda-sorta-REST-without-HATEOAS that a
lot of APIs use, and arguably for APIs whose scope is a particular server and
not the kind of generality that the web _as a whole_ itself (the archetypical
REST service) provides, POST-based HTTP-RPC is a more natural choice than
REST.

------
fapjacks
I used to love Dropbox! There are so many options nowadays, though. Oh! This
reminds me of a question I've been meaning to ask: Is there any way I can use
this API to retrieve information about how much of my data has been handed
over to the United States government?

